# "Lunch ride"?! Pffft!



## IaninSheffield (12 Nov 2019)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2858403655


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2019)

A mere jaunt for that man. He may even have had a day off afterwards.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2019)

An average speed of nearly 14mph, hmmm.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2019)

I’ve had the pleasure of riding with Mark. He’s a machine.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> An average speed of nearly 14mph, hmmm.




What's with the 'hmmm'?


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> An average speed of nearly 14mph, hmmm.


You're right, he does seem to have been taking it steady 😉. On '80 Days' "his daily average speeds were impressive for such a huge distance, clocking around 15mph (24kmh) for each ride."


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> You're right, he does seem to have been taking it steady 😉. On '80 Days' "his daily average speeds were impressive for such a huge distance, clocking around 15mph (24kmh) for each ride."


He was gauging his efforts on power, the speed was a by product.


----------



## johnblack (20 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> An average speed of nearly 14mph, hmmm.


I'd have thought it would be a touch faster, must have had a headwind.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Nov 2019)

The video of the ride in the OP is on GCN.

At 16 minutes it's not too long and is a reasonably entertaining telling of the story of the ride.

https://www.globalcyclingnetwork.com/video/how-far-could-we-ride-in-24-hours-gcns-winter-epic


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2019)

Not sure i can ride that far in half an hour i get for lunch


----------

